# peugeot talbot j5 gear linkage



## lenny (Nov 25, 2007)

Just found some advice on how to fix this common fault of sloppy gear change on the above. I will try and add the link,hope you find this usefull http://www.jktowers.fsnet.co.uk/motorhome/TalbotExpressGearbox.htm"]


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.no1gear.com/ try this think it will work


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 25, 2007)

yeee haaaa


----------



## ian81 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks guys interesting links.
We are currently having a problem with our Sevel based van -actually the Peugeot J5 version (1987 2.5l non turbo diesel). She will not remain in 5th gear -you can put her in 5th (no synchromesh problems) and as long as you dont touch the accelerator she remains there. Accelerate and she quietly drops out of 5th!

A French mechanic (we are there at the moment) wants to replace the 5th gear  cog. I question whether this is the right move to solve the problems. Has anybody got any light they can shed??

In this model 5th gear sits on the main gearbox shaft at the extreme end furthest from the engine.


----------



## Nosha (Nov 26, 2007)

I would suggest looking at engine and gearbox mountings to make sure when you accelerate there is not excessive movement of the power unit, thereby 'pulling' the vehicle out of gear via the linkage. I have also found Essanjay motorhome specialist service agents of Poole VERY helpfull, they seem to have come across every Fiat motorhome problem!


----------



## lenny (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.jktowers.fsnet.co.uk/motorhome/TalbotExpressGearbox.htmI agree with Nosha's suggestion,inspect the rear engine mount for wear,(apparantly you can get a beefed up version of this for about £50).
I would also study the gearchange linkage from underneath with some one going through the gears for you,especially 5th. gear then try lengthening or shortening the actuating rod accordingly.(a little trial and error may be needed).
Dont let them rip your gearbox apart to supposedly replace the 5th. gear sync.
I will try and attatch alink that may be helpfull..Good Luck.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 26, 2007)

seems to me like an internal prob to me .years ago spent some time as a mechanic and had probs with boxes jumping out of gear more than likely a selector prob as when you put a load on the gears it throws itself out of gear there used to be a thing called a detent spring with a small ball bearing and as you changed gear the cogs slid over this small ball if the spring failed then there was no resistance to hold the gear hence outa gear she came when you accelerated


----------



## ian81 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the various responses. A couple of months ago I repalced the engine mounts as the gear stick showed evidence that the engine / transmission was flexing -this improved the flexing!

Was thinking of coming back via Poole so called Essanjay but they seem not to have much experience of the older Sevel's.

Have looked at the linkage but it is simpler than on the RHD and there seems no excessive play.

So I think 'Mandrake's' suggestion is the most likely. Armed with this I will chat with the mechanic tomorrow and report back!


----------



## lenny (Nov 26, 2007)

ian81 said:


> Thanks for the various responses. A couple of months ago I repalced the engine mounts as the gear stick showed evidence that the engine / transmission was flexing -this improved the flexing!
> 
> Was thinking of coming back via Poole so called Essanjay but they seem not to have much experience of the older Sevel's.
> 
> ...



On studying the attatched link again, I wonder if the bit about the gearbox oil level is correct,if this is so then maybe the 5th. sync. has been starved of oil.It's such a shame cos all you can do when carrying out diy maintenance is follow the manufacturers guidlines.Good luck anyway,keep us informed of the outcome.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 26, 2007)

lenny said:


> On studying the attatched link again, I wonder if the bit about the gearbox oil level is correct,if this is so then maybe the 5th. sync. has been starved of oil.It's such a shame cos all you can do when carrying out diy maintenance is follow the manufacturers guidlines.Good luck anyway,keep us informed of the outcome.


  usualy when a gearbox jumps out of gear,if my memory serves me . its usualy eitherworn synchros but that usualy gives crunching gears or  selector forks or worn detent springs
or the gear


----------



## Belgian (Dec 25, 2007)

mandrake said:


> usualy when a gearbox jumps out of gear,if my memory serves me . its usualy eitherworn synchros but that usualy gives crunching gears or  selector forks or worn detent springs
> or the gear


Few years ago I had the same problem with my J5. Checked out everything,
no sollution . Finnenaly it was a stupid rubber ring on the shafthandle between cabin and motorcompartment that was worn out. Problem solved.


----------



## lenny (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Belgian,(I wish I knew your name),I replaced that rubber 'o' ring and problem solved. 
Thing is  the dealer did'nt want to know and it was about £8 on e'bay with postage, so I took one out of a 15mm. pushfit plumbing joint, so far it seems to be o.k..

P.S. Many years ago I was billeted in a Belgian town called *Leopoldsburg*,and the local pub was called the *Patterpouf*, do you know of either?.

Regards..Lenny


----------



## Belgian (Dec 26, 2007)

lenny said:


> Thanks Belgian,(I wish I knew your name),I replaced that rubber 'o' ring and problem solved.
> Thing is  the dealer did'nt want to know and it was about £8 on e'bay with postage, so I took one out of a 15mm. pushfit plumbing joint, so far it seems to be o.k..
> 
> P.S. Many years ago I was billeted in a Belgian town called *Leopoldsburg*,and the local pub was called the *Patterpouf*, do you know of either?.
> ...



Hi Lenny
I'm glad your problem is solved.
I know Leopoldsburg, 50 km from my home, it used live from the army barracks and tank exercice area. The place is a little bit dying now for the
army is going down the drain now(...and the railways and the aircompanies and the rest of this country..) No worry  
Regards,
Leo


----------

